# mt Newbury



## taisto (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello all!

I have tried to find mt Newbury pictures internet, but I can not find.

The ship was owned by Lundqvist 1971, when I was in the motorman.

Are there any sites where there are photos to find out?

Sincerely Taisto


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I believe this is one the one.. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=149491 and also this one http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=40279


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Taisto, There is also a thread about her located *here* (Thumb)


----------



## taisto (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you, TONGA nice pictures.


----------



## aj hawker (Mar 14, 2005)

*Newbury*

(Applause)


taisto said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have tried to find mt Newbury pictures internet, but I can not find.
> 
> ...


Hi Taisto
Did you ever get a picture of the Newbury in Lundvist livery if not i have one somewhere will dig it out for you.
Regards AJ


----------



## David Menzies (Dec 15, 2008)

I sailed on the Newbury in 1959 as an Apprentice. We were in Havana when Fidel Castro took over the Shell oil refinery there.


----------



## toniuljas (Jun 30, 2013)

*hi all*

i am looking these old sailors. would like to talk whit them. they have been in mt newbury whit my dad. any information of those would nice!

lahti matruusi 
asikainen säkäkokki
pärmi jukka 
erkki tauramo puosu


----------



## taisto (Apr 3, 2008)

*Newbury*



aj hawker said:


> (Applause)
> 
> Hi Taisto
> Did you ever get a picture of the Newbury in Lundvist livery if not i have one somewhere will dig it out for you.
> Regards AJ


I still have not found the image mt Newbury in Lundqvist livery.
If you found, I would be grateful, and what it will pay up.
Regards Taisto


----------

